# Interacting with your audience



## Smuttymutt (Nov 8, 2013)

I would like to get to know my watchers more. On Da you can use polls to start interesting discussions and on SF I get to know alot of people through their chat system.  And most of the journals I see that get alot of people talking are drama related or sad stories about life. I rather not start drama. I already try to answer all comments. I sometimes thank people but thats kind of eh, and I dont want to watch them all because I would rather watch people who I think have interesting art. When I get more furry art fart friends I would like to do Hangout group streams but until then I would love to know some ideas. How do you guys interact with your audience?


----------



## Troj (Nov 8, 2013)

You could post journals asking people their thoughts on social, political, and philosophical matters, or to provide advice or ideas on how to handle daily dilemmas or situations. I've been able to get acquainted with some people on FA through those types of journal-based discussions.


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2013)

Journals, art, comments. :I


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 8, 2013)

Make things overly complicated for yourself


----------



## FireFeathers (Nov 9, 2013)

Livestreams and journals mostly.  I have a lot of fun just screwing around with my livestream folks watching awful movies.


----------



## Vex (Nov 9, 2013)

No one's telling you to make those journals that "everyone else" makes. They're your journals. So like others have said use them for â—†yourâ—† purposes.  Ie. Getting to know people.  And streams


----------



## NerielMi (Nov 19, 2013)

I make journals and livestreams, sometimes I ask via comments or notes. And you don't have to watch everyone to be nice to them, simple comments can cheer up a lot as well.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 19, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Make things overly complicated for yourself


 
Interacting with one's audience is kind of a big thing this day and age as an independent creator, especially with all the social networks etc.

Is it legal to use livestream with movies? I would love to share a movie I actually liked recently The secret of kells ^^

Journals have been more fun on SF where people who dont watch you can stumble upon them and add to them because of the journal portal. Ill keep doing them here as well though, thanks!


----------



## BRN (Nov 19, 2013)

The best thing you can do is try to regularly submit work, and make sure to reply to people when they comment. 

The second-best thing you can do is use the Journals feature. If you're out of ideas, it's Tuesday - why not start a 'TMI Tuesday', otherwise known as an 'Ask Me Anything'?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Interacting with one's audience is kind of a big thing this day and age as an independent creator, especially with all the social networks etc.
> 
> Is it legal to use livestream with movies? I would love to share a movie I actually liked recently The secret of kells ^^
> 
> Journals have been more fun on SF where people who dont watch you can stumble upon them and add to them because of the journal portal. Ill keep doing them here as well though, thanks!



Not really. Like I said, there's no reason to make it complicated. The less you worry about it, or force things, as to "something you should do, or it's big" the more you'll realize your audience will appreciate you for being you. 

No, it's not legal to show movies through livestream, but it's also not legal to use it to draw porn.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 19, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> Livestreams and journals mostly.  I have a lot of fun just screwing around with my livestream folks watching awful movies.





NerielMi said:


> I make journals and livestreams, sometimes I ask via comments or notes. And you don't have to watch everyone to be nice to them, simple comments can cheer up a lot as well.





Arshes Nei said:


> Not really. Like I said, there's no reason to make it complicated. The less you worry about it, or force things, as to "something you should do, or it's big" the more you'll realize your audience will appreciate you for being you.
> 
> No, it's not legal to show movies through livestream, but it's also not legal to use it to draw porn.



I was just asking for others opinion because I do believe I would like to get to know more people and I find it's harder here then on SF. I dont feel like my forcing anything, I cant help but be myself.  Because I love being me, sorry guys! Plus I hear more and more about 1000 true fans I would love to have at least 1 true fan http://kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/03/1000_true_fans.php I feel like independent creation will be a major part in the future of the art industry. Especially with things like kickstarter and how easy it is to make your own website with a shop, how popular cons are becoming with not just other artists or nerds but others as well. I want to learn how to better put myself out there, I dont plan on being just a furry forever, and I am already practicing improving on the art side of things so why not learn presenting myself better in other ways as well.  Sometimes with drawing it helps to get ref, to look at other artist and how they do things, to seek tips, thats what Im doing here. Just like with any advice I can pick and choose what will work best to help me at this time.

I haven't drawn porn on livestream. Already knew that was illegal.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

You're making this bigger than it should. Take one step at a time. Just because someone is starting a Kickstarter doesn't mean you're there yet. You build your audience by posting art. Just forcing social stuff with them doesn't guarantee a thing. No more than forcing a friendship when someone has different ideas of friend ship expectations. If anything I know a people annoyed by people forcing social interaction, when they want the person to just post art.

So be yourself. Don't look for ideas of being more social, because the audience wants art first, you'll gain a better more honest relationship so that when you do want to start up a project that you're able to handle you'll be able to deal with a more honest audience willing to donate. 

Also why the heck do you have a streaming notification from a week ago in your submissions? If you're going to interact keep on top of what you're doing?


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 19, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> You're making this bigger than it should. Take one step at a time. Just because someone is starting a Kickstarter doesn't mean you're there yet. You build your audience by posting art. Just forcing social stuff with them doesn't guarantee a thing. No more than forcing a friendship when someone has different ideas of friend ship expectations. If anything I know a people annoyed by people forcing social interaction, when they want the person to just post art.
> 
> So be yourself. Don't look for ideas of being more social, because the audience wants art first, you'll gain a better more honest relationship so that when you do want to start up a project that you're able to handle you'll be able to deal with a more honest audience willing to donate.
> 
> Also why the heck do you have a streaming notification from a week ago in your submissions? If you're going to interact keep on top of what you're doing?



Lol Im not trying to start a kickstarter! And I dont feel like I can FORCE people to be social, nor would I want to. And Im not even looking for donations or anything. 
I have a streaming thing in my gallery because I was streaming? I dont know what you are getting at by asking. If you click the link you can watch the recording if you want =)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Lol Im not trying to start a kickstarter! And I dont feel like I can FORCE people to be social, nor would I want to. And Im not even looking for donations or anything.
> I have a streaming thing in my gallery because I was streaming? I dont know what you are getting at by asking.



You *Were* streaming. Take it down. It's misleading. It's spam.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Nov 19, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> You *Were* streaming. Take it down. It's misleading. It's spam.


Wouldn't resubmitting it be spam? I have nothing else like that in my gallery. Plus you can watch my stream by licking it. Sometimes finding peoples stuff like this is the only way I know their stream channel. I think its helpful...


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Wouldn't resubmitting it be spam? I have nothing else like that in my gallery. Plus you can watch my stream by licking it. Sometimes finding peoples stuff like this is the only way I know their stream channel. I think its helpful...


It's just sitting there looking ugly.
You'll get more stream views if you post it when you stream.
(Besides people who want to watch a stream want to see it live, and they go to youtube for recorded stuff.)


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Wouldn't resubmitting it be spam? I have nothing else like that in my gallery. Plus you can watch my stream by licking it. Sometimes finding peoples stuff like this is the only way I know their stream channel. I think its helpful...


Redirecting people to watching a prerecorded stream kind of defeats the purpose of wanting to interact with them.



Smuttymutt said:


> When I get more furry art fart friends I would  like to do Hangout group streams but until then I would love to know  some ideas.


That sounds..really backwards..


----------



## Aleu (Nov 19, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Wouldn't resubmitting it be spam? I have nothing else like that in my gallery. Plus you can watch my stream by licking it. Sometimes finding peoples stuff like this is the only way I know their stream channel. I think its helpful...



No. You're allowed to remove it then repost it however keeping it there is misleading.

Also I don't want to watch your stream by licking it. That's gross


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2013)

Edit: Sorry, I read that wrong.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 30, 2013)

What about the shoutbox. With the constant "Thanks for fav and watch" because after 30-40 same shout on their box instead of "Dang last week was fun man", I'm pretty sure they are tired of it already. Some people will even remove their watch because you went to go and say "Thanks for the watch"

Tbh, I don't really get why people do it. I mean, sure I appreciate it but flooding the box won't really do anything. Sticking to replying to almost every comment that can become a fun conversation is a much better choice, imo.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Dec 4, 2013)

Teal said:


> It's just sitting there looking ugly.
> You'll get more stream views if you post it when you stream.
> (Besides people who want to watch a stream want to see it live, and they go to youtube for recorded stuff.)



I watch recorded stuff on Livestream all the time. Not everyone posts on youtube.

Also If they think its ugly they wouldn't want to watch the stream, since its part of the comic I was working on. 

People say thank you because then someone else who goes on their page may 1. see their awesome icon and click it 2. know someone thinks they are watchable and click it 3. actually let people know they appreciate the watch. 4. Let them know they checked out their galleries as well =D And then they can post your welcome back and get numbers 1, 2, and 4

I sometimes say thank you but I already said I appreciate it on my profile so hopefully people know. =)


----------



## Teal (Dec 4, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> I watch recorded stuff on Livestream all the time. Not everyone posts on youtube.
> 
> Also If they think its ugly they wouldn't want to watch the stream, since its part of the comic I was working on.


 You can't post a new streaming notice if you have an old one in your gallery.
Streaming notices are supposed to be taken down after the stream is over.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Dec 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> You can't post a new streaming notice if you have an old one in your gallery.
> Streaming notices are supposed to be taken down after the stream is over.



I didnt post a new stream notice as I have been mainly working on something I dont want to spoil. I must of missed that rule? Anyway this seems a bit off topic. I request this be closed por favor ^_^

Thanks guys!


----------

